# Donations for charities -  Anyone do this?



## RogueRose (Sep 11, 2015)

There are a number of local charities which I would like to support however i can, but being cash poor, I wasn trying to figure out if some of these charities could make user of the types of goods we produce.  I'm curious if anyone does anything liek this and if so, what have your experiences been like, worth it or not, did it drum up any business?  

I thought that is the charity/org had some kind of fund raising then donating finished products may be a good way to help the charity and allow people to experience the lovely goods produced by members here.  

I was also trying to figure out if there were any holidays both religious and state/federal which may be useful in this type of situation.  

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 15, 2015)

Contact the charity and see if they are having events. Many charities have silent auctions where they put together gift baskets, etc. Holiday season is coming up and they may be hosting some kind of craft fair.

Also, if it is a charity that helps people in need, they may welcome gifts for their clients.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 15, 2015)

Some folks here donate their soaps to shelters and food banks to help out the community.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

In addition to planned food bank donations, I have also donated baskets to organizations for chinese auctions.  I don't sell...and I don't plan on claiming it on my taxes next year (although I could), so I can't tell you if it would help your business...but I am a firm believer that any money I have from my job or whatever is not mine it's G-ds...and I am just being put in charge of it...if I use that money wisely and help others, I believe G-d will see me as a good shepard of the money he gave me and sends more my way...and so far that is exactly how it turns out...whatever I give in charity comes back to me tenfold...which allows me to give even more...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 15, 2015)

We just sent out around 30 lbs of soaps made for a non-profit organization to raise money. All we ask back is shipping and they keep what they can make selling the soaps. We also like to donate to our food banks and shelters. These do not become direct tax deductions. Forget the explanation why but I am sure someone here knows. I just let my accountant take care of it.


----------



## dreamerysm (Sep 22, 2015)

You are a kind soul . 

I regularly donate products to a womens shelter.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 22, 2015)

I too donate soaps to homeless and family shelters.  As well as the soldiers overseas.


----------

